# t-66 turbo install



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Has anyone on this forum (Since there are only like 4 of us that are actually active anyways) ever installed a t-66 on their Z31? I cant remember what Steve's car is running, but are the flanges all going to need to be modified? I know that dude Marc switched his but I dont know if he had to reweld the flanges or not?

I havent seen him on here in awhile either though......


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Has anyone on this forum (Since there are only like 4 of us that are actually active anyways) ever installed a t-66 on their Z31? I cant remember what Steve's car is running, but are the flanges all going to need to be modified? I know that dude Marc switched his but I dont know if he had to reweld the flanges or not?
> 
> I havent seen him on here in awhile either though......


Nope, but you can PM Steve I think?? If not PM Mike K. and ask him to post a reply on this thread. If you do the install make sure to take lots of pics?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah then I will for sure get more rep points taken away -LOL.........I will try to pm Steve-- I hate to bother him or Mike with that stuff b/c I know theyre busy


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Has anyone on this forum (Since there are only like 4 of us that are actually active anyways) ever installed a t-66 on their Z31? I cant remember what Steve's car is running, but are the flanges all going to need to be modified? I know that dude Marc switched his but I dont know if he had to reweld the flanges or not?
> 
> I havent seen him on here in awhile either though......


GT35R will work better it is more efficent, and closer to bolting on, it's a T3 flange.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks Mike, so you think that fabrication would be kept to a minimum or non at all?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Thanks Mike, so you think that fabrication would be kept to a minimum or non at all?


You can make a spacer with T3 flanges on either side and a port for an external wastegate, this will drop the turbo enough for the bigger compressor housing to clear the exhaust manifold and give a place for the external gate. Don't go too long or frame rail interfearance and motor mount contact will resul. You probably have to grind on the motor mount some to fit everything.

This turbo can produce up to 600 hp and will spool pretty fast.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I believe MarkZ31 has a T-66 on one of his motors.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

If you drop the turbo down, the first thing it will contact is the steering rack, and you can't grind that down. My T66 has a T3 flange (yes they make them that way) and without a spacer on the flange it contacted the steering rack (on the hot side) and I had to make an engine mount to make it fit. I'm glad I did that, because it allows me to run a sewer main as an inlet pipe.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Well, once I get the garage cleared out I can take it all apart and itll be a week long project so Im gonna print all this out and make a decision as to which to go with......Dont be surprised if you guys get some crazy ass pm from me freaking out--LOL

Thanks in advance for the help!!!!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> If you drop the turbo down, the first thing it will contact is the steering rack, and you can't grind that down. My T66 has a T3 flange (yes they make them that way) and without a spacer on the flange it contacted the steering rack (on the hot side) and I had to make an engine mount to make it fit. I'm glad I did that, because it allows me to run a sewer main as an inlet pipe.


You are right about the steering rack, I forgot, thats what we did with the 280ZX, it was a long time ago and I got my old Z's confused.

In steve mitchells car when he had the stock exhaust manifold, it hit the motor mount but we used a 90 degree hose to ther compressor inlet and ground the heck out of the mount to clear. Eventualy Steve ended up using the HKS TO4 manifold with an external gate bung but those are hard to get now. He still had the motor mount clearance issues with that manifold.

Did you weld your external wastegate bung right to the manifold?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Is the WG extension made of weld el? What sort of welding rod did you use? Did you pre-heat the manifold before welding?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

It's an SS pipe (thick wall), and I just ran a couple of beads across to hold it. Tig welded, with SS rod.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> It's an SS pipe (thick wall), and I just ran a couple of beads across to hold it. Tig welded, with SS rod.


I hope it holds up, I havent had good luck myself with cast iron welding.


----------

